# Texas Masonic License Plates



## News Feeder (Jan 3, 2011)

NOTICE TO ALL TEXAS LODGES AND BRETHREN:



 THE TEXAS  MASONIC LICENSE PLATE is scheduled to go on to the web for public comment later this month. It will only be there for comment for only 10 days. The Department of Motor Vehicles will notify us of the link for public comment when it becomes available and we need to click on and show our support for the Texas Masonic License plate.



 Please notify all your members that are on your email list and at your meetings to check their email daily for notice of the link to public comment.



 The greater the support the better chance we have of having the plate approved by the Department commission.



 Thanks for your support and watch for the link. You will be notified as soon as it is made available.



read more



More...


----------

